# Taunton - Stolen now Recovered but with a Warning.



## singing dawg (31 January 2013)

****STOLEN FROM BROOMFIELD, TAUNTON LAST NIGHT**** 30 January 2013.

Two ponies were removed from their field overnight and taken away via common ground behind the field. 

The gate had been cut.

Prior to this someone had been on the property trying to sell chainsaws.

Sorry I have no info on vehicle or persons description.


----------



## Jill Crewe (1 February 2013)

Please note that people with irish accents turning up to yards offering chain saws - has now been reported in Weston-Super-Mare, Taunton and North Devon.

In Weston-Super-Mare gates were cut and horses released.

Singing-dawg is it possible for you to edit the original title to make it more widespread?


----------



## dsth (3 February 2013)

we have had the same "selling chainsaws and an irish accent" in South Devon as well - couple of weeks back, couple of yards broken into that i know of but no horses stolen thank goodness that i am aware of


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 February 2013)

Thanks for this. Have e-mailed the page to our local Horsewatch co-ordinator.


----------



## Hutchlou (9 February 2013)

We had the same chainsaw selling type in Stamford back in October. Reported vehicle reg to Cambs Horsewatch & he was 'known' to them.


----------



## flaxen tail (16 February 2013)

We had the same chainsaw selling irish person he came back twice ,blue van memorised registration no ,husband rang police and got a crime no.  Next day a different man was seen watching our yard on foot shortly after a white van pulled up outside.  Police have been to some yards in the area to warn people if they are approached to ring 999 and there is a blue van and a white van involved. Am very worried because we are not living on site . Am new to this forum but registered to warn people about it. The police have spoken to him but he produces receipts for the goods. The blue van has also been seen by someone at our yard teaming up with an older style landrover.We are in South Glos.


----------



## Preston_Horsewatch (18 February 2013)

We are having this in lancashire at the moment, blue transit van, white transit van and an isuzu dmax silver.


----------



## Clippy (1 March 2013)

This same outfit has been to Todmorden and Warrington today. All our tack is coming in the house today and staying there for the forseeable


----------



## Hutchlou (6 March 2013)

Watching BBC Fake Britain tonight, looks like the dodgy chainsaw sellers go back to the Mafia!!!! :-(


----------



## Adopter (10 March 2013)

They have been reported in our area, North Staffordshire in last few days, they have targeted isolated farms down long drives, one local farmer found them in his house, police informed.


----------



## fatpiggy (11 March 2013)

They do "travel" a lot, don't they????


----------



## EffyCorsten (16 March 2013)

Hmm yes they do "travel" an awful lot.


----------

